# Weird ovary pains on day 6 or 7



## sendylee (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This forum has been such a fantastic source of info, thanks to all you experts out there helping the rest of us along!
I was wondering if anyone can shed light on two questions I've been having for a while now...

I don't get the typical mittelschmerz pain around the second week which my OPKs and basal body temperature tell me is when I ovulate, but very consistently around day 7, a day or two after AF stops I have a very clear, sharp pain in my right ovary (my left ovary doesn't work).  Sometimes it lasts for about an hour; occasionally it's lasted for 12 hours or even more.  What is this?  I read on one website that this could be the "eggs growing" but that was Yahoo answers and the info found on there is spotty at best.  

The other weird thing is that sometimes my OPKs will give me a very clear positive around day 11 or 12 sometimes...but then my temperature won't rise for another four or five days.  Is there any explanation for this?  could there be something wrong with my hormone levels?  It makes it hard for me to actually predict my ovulation time.  DH is getting tired of "Wait, let's BD one more time...I could be wrong...Wait, one more time again...temp still didn't rise..."

Thanks so much everyone!
S.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Sendylee,
I used to chart my BBT, but it wasn't a very accurate measurement - so I then turned to OPK's too... have you been to see your doctor?  A blood test will be able to confirm if you're ovulating - but for what it's worth, I would chuck out the thermometer anyway - the slightest infection can send your temperature readings haywire.  

Its a bit of a vicious circle, if the readings aren't what you expect them to be, you do tend to worry more, then it's sex on demand and the baby making quickly loses it's sparkle !!

Wishing you all the very best - hoping that another lovely lady can input something in regards to your pains.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Sendylee!  I get the same type of pains, intermittently just before, during and after AF - but only on one side.  An ultra-sound about three years ago showed that I had what looked like a small 'cyst' on that side.  I have had this pain (actually it's more like a pressing sensation) for a few years before the scan, and as it's neither better or worse, I'm not going to worry about it.  However, if it's bothering you, 'sharpen your elbows', go to your GP and demand that it gets investigated. Best wishes.


----------

